# Howdy, Howdy



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 14, 2014)

Writer in the works and the weeds. At least, it feels that way sometimes. I joined on the recommendation of T Bowman. He's around here somewhere. We're long time online friends from another site. 

I live in Sioux City, Iowa, am an on-again / off-again (currently off) member of WIT Masters- WITCC'S chapter of Toastmasters. And I'm the caretaker of 3 kitties. They're my girls and the sibling rivalry is hilarious.

With my writing: my stories are cross-genre of adventure, soft science fiction, mystery, suspense, romance, and / or supernatural / paranormal. I do have a number of projects on the table. Most of which have been placed on hold while I focus on the course from Long Ridge Writers Group. I'm currently on Lesson # 8 of 12. It is an intense program designed to aide writers in honing their skills towards publication in magazines and other periodicals. And it's well worth it!

MzSnowleopard is my go-to forum username. Most everyone calls me Snow


----------



## MissTerious (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, Snow! I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I have been enjoying it.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 14, 2014)

I hope so too. Already I know of 2 members whom I know from other sites.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Snow, nice to meet you. I checked out both that is filling your hours these days. Very interesting, thanks for sharing. We have a Pet thread in the Lounge where we can enjoy some pictures of Kitty girls, sure smiles for all.  TS Bowman might have mentioned ten posts lets you share your work, add your avatar and signature too. Welcome looking forward to reading your stories!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes he did. He's one of the good guys.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 14, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Yes he did. He's one of the good guys.



I try. 

Good to see ya, Snow. I know you are gonna like this place.


----------



## Threak 17 (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Snow. You've come to the "write" place. Enjoy!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks guys, btw Tim, I'm rethinking the plans for Zodiac. With K out of the equation I'm thinking 2 heroes per book instead of each individual. One reason is that I keep having dreams (literately) about Taurus and Libra teaming together in a story. The other is that I've not been able to churn anything for Gemini, Leo, or a few of the others. And just to throw me (and readers) a curve ball my imagination keeps feeding me scenes with 2 Aries! I haven't written them down because I'm focused on Long Ridge. But these scenes don't seem to be going anywhere. So, I'm not worried. One book at a time, right!


----------



## Nickleby (Sep 14, 2014)

Since you're a friend of a member, I'll assume you know the drill and skip the briefing. Welcome to Writing Forums. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 14, 2014)

Tim told me about the 10 post deal. Which I've passed. Was able to upload my avatar! The story I was told is that the photographer snapped it just as the cat began to sneeze. Hence the snarl. I don't know it it's true but it does make for a good image.


----------



## MissTerious (Sep 14, 2014)

Oh, that's a lovely picture! How lucky. I wish I could go and take some photos of them. They look so cute.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Sep 15, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Tim told me about the 10 post deal. Which I've passed. Was able to upload my avatar! The story I was told is that the photographer snapped it just as the cat began to sneeze. Hence the snarl. I don't know it it's true but it does make for a good image.



The funniest thing about that pic, Snow (and this just occurred to me) is that for the longest time, the background picture on my phone was one of Gabriel with pretty close to the same look on his face. LMAO


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 15, 2014)

That is hilarious


----------



## PiP (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Snow,

Welcome to our creative community. I love your avatar... it makes me smile every time I look at it!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks PiP, I have a bundle of them. The last time I checked I had just over 1,400 images of snow leopards. Some might be duplicates but that's okay.


----------

